# Kenmore Smoker ??



## patohunter (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone know of anyone that has this unit? It doesnt look bad, but before I buy it I would like some opinions. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_1...keyword=smoker

Thanks 
Patohunter


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 29, 2008)

Never seen one but you could buy a GOSM widebody from Walmart for that or less and get a proven smoker. Just my thoughts


----------



## mossymo (Apr 29, 2008)

Interesting..... I think if they put the "Craftsman" stamp on it, it would sell like hot cakes !!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks and reads like a decent unit, never seen one or used one.  So, guess I wasn't alot of help.  I've got a GOSM and really like it.


----------



## patohunter (Apr 29, 2008)

SoCal Walmart doesnt carry them. I would have to mail order, and that raises the price quite a bit. Any other suggestions are appreciated. 

I kind of thought that it looked a bit like a GOSM.

Maybe made by them? or a knock off. If anyone knows how to get a hold of the makers of the GOSM I'll call 'em and find out. I spent quite a bit of time trying to find thier cotact information but with no success.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## kookie (Apr 30, 2008)

you can order the gosm from walmarts website and have is shipped to the store for free.... the sears one looks alot like a gosm...... Home depot sells the gosm also........Just giving you some options......... I don't have a gosm so I don't know how they work........


----------



## davenh (Apr 30, 2008)

I went and looked at that one back in Feb. before I bought my MES. Similar to Walmart's GOSM but more money. I would do as Kookie suggested and have the GOSM shipped to your local store (free shipping to store) and pick it up.


----------



## scotty (Apr 30, 2008)

Use the wal mart ship to your store for free option.

Check out these two. They are the same unit just diferent sizes

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=3342513


http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=3342508




 This next link is for the entire wal mart selection of smokers

http://www.walmart.com/search/search...d=Find&ic=48_0


----------



## 00buckshot69 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have that unit it works great.(See pictures on the pork forum "Saturday was smok'en"). I wanted to look at them before I bought one. Wal-Mart did not have any in stock at the time and Sears did. I would have to say they are both made by GOSM. I looked at them at Wal-Mart Saturday they are on sale for $99.00. There are only two differences. One is the door latch Kenmore uses magnets and the GOSM has a 1/4 turn style latch and the GOSM has the closeable dampers and the Kenmore has a chimney style. The burner,wood box,water pan and food grates are all the same, I got my Kenmore on sale for $139.00. I bought from Sears because I have never had an issue with returning things if they are not right. I has the words Satisfaction Guaranteed or you money back above the door to there store and if I had to I would drag the manager out there and read it to him/her. 
Happy Smok'en!!!!


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 30, 2008)

Pretty much looks like a GOSM clone. If you can I'd go with the GOSM big block for the extra grate room but the Kenmore would probably serve you fine.


----------



## 00buckshot69 (Apr 30, 2008)

I second that!!!!!!!!!  I would also add the door gasket. You can find that post in the mod's tread(I think)


----------



## patohunter (Apr 30, 2008)

I need to find a smoker that runs on natural gas. I have always used natural gas for grilling, and I think I like the idea of having an unlimited supply of fuel any iput on a nat gas smoker would be appreciated.

Thanks Patohunter


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 30, 2008)

Not sure if you can buy one ready for natural gas or not but check here for an idea

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...4084949AAKUgOA


----------



## patohunter (Apr 30, 2008)

After much research and some ciphering, I decided that I didnt want to abandon the really nice stainless brinkman (not an ECB but an expensive EECB- $179.00) that I got for Christmas last year. 
The main problem it had was the heating element sucked. 

I decided to go with an afterburner, conversion to natural gas. I have a stub for my grill in the *DOCA* (designated outdoor cooking area ((for you acronym lovers)) that I will use to power my unit. 

Thanks for the help, Ill let you all know how it works out.

Patohunter


----------



## undrtakr24 (May 1, 2008)

Check out this GOSM look-a-like. I looked at it in person...the things I really liked are the latch, holds the door nice and tight, the handle on the sides look a little sturdier, and it has electronic ignition...just thought I'd share it along the sears (kenmore) look-a-like.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...001&lpage=none


----------

